# Connecticut Gamers - Manchester CT STILL needs a player!



## mrtauntaun (Sep 2, 2005)

We are loosing one of our players to the great midwest, and we are looking for another to join up.  No dates attached, anyone welcome to join even while our soon-to-be-moving friend is still playing with us.  We currently play Wednesdays, from 7-11ish, but are flexible to a degree; weekends can't be accomodated at this time.  Please contact me directly or reply to the thread, thanks.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 2, 2005)

Haha! My gaming group plays in Manchester from 7-11 on Wednesday nights! We aren't currently looking to add (or lose) a player, but I wanted to stop in and wish you luck. I just moved to Providence from South Windsor, and it wasn't too hard to find players in the area.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 2, 2005)

Heh, thanx.  We've got time, so just being a little proactive


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol, you know what sucks? I just moved from East Hampton CT to St. Louis for college.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 6, 2005)

Still looking for a gamer...


----------



## Reynard (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm interested in hearing more (group composition, ages, how long you've been playing, games/campaigns).  I am about an hour away -- give or take I-84 traffic.  I think I can swing Wednesdays -- have to check with the wife -- but definitely some weeknight (why is it that as you get older weekends are no longer good for recreation?).

A little about me: published freelancer (see my sig), been playing since '85, love to DM (but enjoy playing too), 30, Land Surveyor, like moonlit walks on the beach...


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 7, 2005)

Send me an email and i'll fill you in: mrtauntaun@mrtauntaun.com


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Still looking for players for our game!


----------



## CTSparky (Sep 21, 2005)

*heh ...*

I also play with Bobitron and want to wish you luck. by the way how many players do you have with you?


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 21, 2005)

We currently have 4 players total, 3 at any one time, and we rotate as DM.  We want to add another before our friend moves, so that way we won't have any interrupt in playing time.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 28, 2005)

Bump, we still need a player.


----------



## Cebaz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi,i live in wethersfield ct so im pretty close.I currently havent played in 3 years due to the unvability of players to start a decent campaign.i would also like more info about this group.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Cebaz, shoot me an email to mrtauntaun@mrtauntaun.com and I can fill you in.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 7, 2005)

Still looking for a gamer.  I know gamers in CT are scarce, but you gotta be out there somewhere


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Veritas (Oct 26, 2005)

Still looking for someone? I'm living in Hamden (moved here from Toronto) while my wife attends Yale.

I might be interested, but I think I'd like to hear some details on the game first.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, still looking!  Send me an email: mrtauntaun@mrtauntaun.com and ask anything you'd like to know and i'll fill you in.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CTSparky (Nov 8, 2005)

*bump*

Bump for Mr. TaunTaun  Good luck.


----------



## Myrkveth (Dec 21, 2005)

*Looking for Players on Tuesdays*

I'm looking to add another player to our Tuesday night game (7-11 PM).

imperious22005@yahoo(dot)com


----------



## Myrkveth (Jul 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## mrtauntaun (Jul 10, 2006)

We are no longer looking for players, we are full up, but thank you for the bump.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 10, 2006)

Whee! Very glad to hear you found your players.


----------



## mrtauntaun (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol yeah!  It only took the better part of a year 
I think we need to wake Connecticut up!


----------



## Myrkveth (Feb 7, 2007)

*CT gamers?*

I concur.  We are looking for another player, but all I'm getting is crickets chirping.  )c:

I guess Ian chose the wrong time of year (for us) to get a new job and have to move away.  Good for him, not fortunate for us ... yet.  (c:


----------

